

Quickly set up a Rails app with awesome plugins and get all the details right - bschippers718
http://seed.happyfuncorp.com/

======
rsreusser
Nothing revolutionary, but I use this for pretty much all rails apps now and
it saves a ton of time. It's delightful to start a project, be doing something
meaningful within thirty seconds, and then not waste time later becuase of the
corners you cut just to get things moving.

